

Ask HN: Web framewwork for non-programmers - komapc

I need a solution for small scale data base and management tools,
for something like 10 users, tens of tables and thousands of records,
with simple forms to view, search and update it.<p>Although I am a programmer, 
the application will (hopefully) be developed / maintained 
by my  wife for her medical laboratory, who had never developed software.<p>Requirements:
* Free, better open-source
* Suitable for non-tech people 
* Zero or almost zero programming (i. e. writing code)
* Preferably not PHP-based, because I dislike it and don't want to learn it.<p>In MS-DOS I used something like [[Magic Software Enterprises]]
Later I used Access for similar goals,
Later, like 10 years ago, I would use Delphi + any free DB
3 years ago I thought web dot-net solution (C# + DB) is best.<p>What about today? Is there any web-based development tools that can meet my goals?
I tried to check about Drupal, Google Spreadsheets + forms, Ruby on Rails 
but was unsatisfied.
======
nudge
Try Zoho Creator: <http://www.zoho.com/creator/>

